# Открытый раздел > Клуб семейной культуры «Леля» >  Фотосет в рамках Всемирной недели СЛИНГОНОШЕНИЯ!

## kiara

Девочки (и мальчики)!
В* сентябре у нас стартует Всемирная неделя слингоношения, в связи с этим предлагаю проовести еще один фотосет в Клубе "Леля".*
Цель фотосета: показать удобство ношения ребенка в слинге в любой жизненной ситуации.
Частично обсуждение уже велось, поэтому здесь напишу по существу:
- фотосет будет постановочный;
- потребуется создать 1-2 образа для съемки;
- чем больше различных слингов-тем лучше;
- фотосет пройдет в ДВА дня;
- съемки будут на природе, в ТЦ, в ресторане, в Клубе (в игровой имитируем маму, убирающую квартиру, на кухне развлекат.центра - маму за готовкой), в спортклубе - список открыт)))
- каждый участник сам выбирает образ и  его создает;
- в фотосете могут участвовать все члены Клуба с детками любого "слингоносительного" возраста, включая пап)
- для не членов Клуба участие в фотосете будет стоить дороже;
- фотосет пройдет в будние дни после 14 августа (точнее определим позже);
- каждый участник получает по 3-5( может чуть больше) обработанных проф. фото;
- материалы фотосета будут размещаться на разных инет-ресурсах, возможно в журналах и проч.
Цена фотосета 6.000руб. Стоимость участия каждого определиться по окончательному кол-ву участников членов и не членов Клуба. *для принявших участие в предыдущем фотосете - условия, как для членов Клуба).
Фотограф Дм. Шишков.
Итак - поехали)

----------


## kiara

Дублирую здесь:
Сегодня говорили с фотографом.
Логичнее и удобнее, да и проще будет всем разбиться на образы и застолбить время. Наверняка почти все захотят отсняться на прогулке в парке, поэтому выделим на это день.
1) На съемку "мама занята дом.уборкой" - можно потратить полчасика в *почти* любой день. Съемка у нас в Леле, мама+малыш не очень большой, наверно за спиной и хорошо бы в СШ. - КТО?
2) В Манчо - Татьяна+муж, вечер, это мы решим с тобой-какой день, тоже можно отснять быстро минут 20 от силы и все.
3) Спортивные мамы - вИдение такое: 5 мам, с детьми с слингах на беговых дорожках в рядочек ) Слинги любые, мамы в спорт.одежде) Скорее всего - в Спорт-лэнде на Гагарина. - Настя+Тим, КТО ЕЩЕ?
4) Вело-прогулка в сосновом бору: мама+папа+дети(ребенок) - Ирин, вы с папой? Насть - вы как?
5) ТЦ - съемка на эскалаторе (Дима говорит-красиво будет, а магазинах снимать не будем-геморройно договариваться) - Оль-вы с Аленкой?
6) сцены массовых гуляний)))) семьи, или просто мамы, подружки+детки - это свободно и наверно, все)
7) папы-друганы+детки в слингах))) - требуется пара-тройка пап с детками.

----------


## kazangi

Оксан, у нас велика тут нет. Можем изобразить поход за грибами))) Ходили, кстати, в Улькино слингодетство. И могу изобразить готовку с Васей в сск на бедре - пойдет?

----------


## Веснушка

девочки, я наверное со слингами пасс((((( у меня спина шалит жутко....папа наш не согласится, вряд ли смогу Гошана одень даже минут на 20.... короче, я думаю...если что, может, в массовых сценах. по поводу съемок видео как? я даже в августе могу.

----------


## kiara

Ирин - в бору грибы бывают?)) Даже если нет-будут))) Давайте!
На счет готовки - Дима сказал, что у нас это не вариант - "кухня не интерьерная"))))))))). Давай ты уборку изобразишь с пылесосом и Васей наперевес,ок?
Оль, жалко - у вас такие фото позитивные!!!
Видео-это ты сюжет хочешь? Мы завсегда за мульён раз)))) Только нужно выбрать день массовых съемок, но не просто прогулки, а в ТЦ, спорт-клубе, чтоб интереснее картинка была. Я правильно мыслю?
*И еще - ПАПЫ-ДРУГАНЫ НУЖНЫ ООООЧЕНЬ-ОЧЕНЬ!!!*Ирин-Виталик согласиться же?)
*Короче - девочки, давайте обрабатывайте папиков *велено помоложе)))))))))**

----------


## kazangi

Грибов в бору насажаем))) Уборку так уборку))) ток не на спине, я его пока боюсь на спину. Нашего папу можно эксплуатировать))

----------


## kazangi

уезжаем в деревню до 16го, если что звоните Виталику.

----------


## mamaRita

Супер все это! :Smile:  Тока к сожалению мы пока без слинга, и без слингожителя пока, ждем :Smile:  Но поддерживаем вас всеми силами! И еще: я как новоявленный дипломированный визажист  могу предложить желающим совершенно бесплатно макияж для фотосета (если не возникнет экстренных обстоятельств, хм...). Так что ежели надо - звоните, пишите!

----------


## yakudza

Мы тоже постараемся быть. Вику папе в рюкзак, я с ССК. Где, не знаю. Проще всего, наверное, на прогулке. Оксан, может ты нас видишь в каком-то образе? Ну или придумаем что-нибудь ещё.

Рит, записываюсь на макияж!

----------


## kiara

Ирин - ок.
Рит, ну мало ли что изменится к началу фотосета)))))))))))))) Так что...) 
Но я тоже на красоту к тебе!!!!
Катюшь, подумаю про образ, но в спортклуб вас наверно не нужно-вы малышки совсем. Я думаю - семейные прогулки самое оно. А тебя крупненько с такой крохотулей надо 100%. Вы пока только ССК освоили?
Кстати - папа не составит компашку по п.7?)))

----------


## Шоколадка

Всем здравствуйте! Мы бы тоже с радостью поучаствовали, особенно как спортивные мама с малышом в сумке :Smile:

----------


## kiara

Здравствуйте)
А что за сумка?)))
Заходите в тему "знакомства", пишите о себе - будем дружить!

----------


## polya

Наш папа, наверное, "помоложе" пролетает)))

мы скорее всего тоже к прогулке склоняемся, вчетвером. Ну или что будет) нужны еще куда люди?

----------


## Шоколадка

Мы были с Настей Чумаковой в клубе на фотосете, Лада и Владик. Малышу 10 мес. Сумка-слинг Амаэру

----------


## yakudza

только сейчас вчиталась и врубилась, что такое п.7)))))))))))) Думаю, можно, с Маринкиным или твоим мужем)) 
Мы пока только ССК освоили, но хочу попробовать и шарф. Могу в парке на лавочке кормить ребенка незаметно в ССК, наблюдая с блуждающей улыбкой за старшей))

----------


## kiara

> Мы были с Настей Чумаковой в клубе на фотосете, Лада и Владик. Малышу 10 мес. Сумка-слинг Амаэру


Да, помню конечно) Только Вы в этот раз решите сразу-будете вы сниматься или нет. Мне нужно точное кол-во участников.

----------


## kiara

> Наш папа, наверное, "помоложе" пролетает)))
> 
> мы скорее всего тоже к прогулке склоняемся, вчетвером. Ну или что будет) нужны еще куда люди?


Катерин-а еще не хочешь в спортклуб на беговую дорожку с Макариком за спиной? На прогулке все будут (ну или кто хочет, конечно).

----------


## kiara

> только сейчас вчиталась и врубилась, что такое п.7)))))))))))) Думаю, можно, с Маринкиным или твоим мужем)) 
> Мы пока только ССК освоили, но хочу попробовать и шарф. Могу в парке на лавочке кормить ребенка незаметно в ССК, наблюдая с блуждающей улыбкой за старшей))


Катюшь, с моим уже нельзя))))))))) не молодой папка))))
Ок, в парке поснимаем вас в разные моменты. Если шарф освоишь, тащи и шарфик с собой.

----------


## kiara

Девчонки, никто не озадачился обдумыванием образа, чтобы и мама и малыш как-то были в едином стиле? Может что-то одинаковое в одежде? Может аксессуары какие?
Для парка появился такой образ - мама в белой футбе и синих джинсах+малыш аналогично, оба - босиком. Кто-нить изобразит? Хрошо бы и слинг синий или джинс. Если что,  у меня есть у кого спросить синий амаэрку.
А для мама с девочками - может что-то одинаковое в волосы, цветок какой или повязочку или ободок милый, но одинаковый..Подумайте, ладно?

----------


## yakudza

> Девчонки, никто не озадачился обдумыванием образа, чтобы и мама и малыш как-то были в едином стиле? Может что-то одинаковое в одежде? Может аксессуары какие?
> Для парка появился такой образ - мама в белой футбе и синих джинсах+малыш аналогично, оба - босиком. Кто-нить изобразит? Хрошо бы и слинг синий или джинс. Если что,  у меня есть у кого спросить синий амаэрку.
> А для мама с девочками - может что-то одинаковое в волосы, цветок какой или повязочку или ободок милый, но одинаковый..Подумайте, ладно?


Отличная идея!!!

муж не хочет в мужской компании с детьми сниматься(( не серьезно, говорит((
только всей семьей. а то получается мама на работе,а мужья с детьми...

----------


## kiara

Ну не хочет-его право)
Получается, что папа - он такой же родитель, что и мама, и чего б не поносИть на себе ребенка?)))
Катюшь, ты с Викой если будешь сниматься-нарядитесь, а то у нас девочек-раз два и обчелся) А слингоносительного возраста - вообще одна только малышка Аленка, да Маргаритка)
Вика с Улей большие уже. хотя за спиной отлично будет!
P.S. а я пока без слинга(((((((((( Ку безнадежно не влезает в нашу Амаэрку...просто так носить можно недалеко, но на фото будет не красиво-явно рюкзак мал...
*С**рочно ищу большой держучий май!!!!!!!!! Хоть в аренду, или куплю, если подойдет на постоянку.*

----------


## kiara

Забыла -  девчонки для вдохновения загляните на сайт Элевиля - так ооочень красивые фотосессии со слингами!

----------


## polya

Эх, наш май тоже в пути, так хочу в нем посниматься. А так располагаем шарфом и сск.

Я готова присоединится, куда скажите, мне главное дату знать - может нас не быть.

----------


## Шоколадка

В прошлый раз малыш капризничал и я переживала (заранее я не знала, что обязательно нужно будет кормить в кадре) Поэтому мы отказались. И потом я видела видео по Нике. Для меня это слишком сокровенно. А на счет слингов - я только за)))

----------


## kiara

Девчонки - подскажите, *где найти какую хорошую большую "слингобарахолку"?* Чтоб бьстренько что подобрать, но хорошее. На оф.сайтах смотрю - цены, конечно...Мендук(с)а рюкзак - 6 с лишним т.р., Элевиль, Дидик - тоже самое...Разве что, одеть на фотосет, да оставить на будущее)

----------


## polya

"Разве что, одеть на фотосет, да оставить на будущее)"(с)

очень хороший вариант)

Может пошить СШ самой? Ткани сейчас полно, можно сделать какой надо размер.

----------


## Домик в деревне

ну в жж же большая барахолка http://community.livejournal.com/for_slings
наверное,  самая большая.

----------


## Домик в деревне

а что, девчонки, ориентировочные даты для фото не обсуждались пока?

----------


## kiara

Спасибо, Олесь, в ЖЖ я такой дундук)))) но может разберусь)
Пошить не вариант, хочу красивый) вернее люблю красивые, а я с этой задачей не справлюсь -пошить красиво...А найти умелицу...Где ж её найти...
Насчет дат - вконтакте обсуждали, предварительно 19, 22 или 31 августа. Пару сцен снимаем свободно вечерами-собрались отсняли. Массовые сцены в парке - в один из указанных дней...Сложные постановки (ТЦ, спортклуб и проч) - тоже в один из этих дней. Пока так.

----------


## Амина

Мы вернулись, сниматься очень хотим. Где и как скажете - мы на все согласные) С папой сложнее) (он еще подходит под молодого?)))) Он заранее ничего спланировать не может...

----------


## kiara

Маринк, я думаю, что папа Дима вполне молодой)))))))))

----------


## tinytanya

а наш папа молодой? бородатый такой дядька))))

----------


## lastochka

Ой, и мы хотим сниматься :Smile:  берете?  :Smile:  Оксан, если готова взять, то ткни пальцем, какой образ нужен, тот и сделаем! :Smile:  Ну или во всяком случае очень постараемся, все-таки опыт уже есть :Smile: И по датам соориентируйте, плиз, чтобы мы приехали...

----------


## kiara

Лен, ну как не стыдно спрашивать-конечно берем!!!!!!!!!! А образ...можно в спортклуб, можно еще одиноковфй образ с ребенком - в белой футбой+синие джинсы и босые, ну и прогулки конечно! Или еще что, может у тебя есть идея? Мама тихонько читает Экзюпери (а может Саган))) в оригинале под деревом в парке, а ре мирно сопит в слинге?)))
*Девочки, есть возможность поснимать в это воскресенье. Но знаю, что некоторых девчонок нет в городе....*
Как у кого со временем на это вс?
Погода такая непредсказуемая....
Но если чел-к 5-6 будет, то отснимаем хотя бы семейные прогулки.
Девочки - цена будет чуть выше - 400р, всех устраивает?
Совсем "чужих" со стороны просто не хочется что-то звать...
И еще, все желающие принять участие - с кем близко не знакомы, пришлите пожалуйста, мне в личку свои имена и телефоны.

----------


## yakudza

мы приедем. цена нормальная))

----------


## kiara

Девочки и мальчики)
Давайте примем низкий старт и будем готовы посниматься с этой недели+следующую. *Кто не часто заглядывает сюда, а также все, с кем мы близко не знакомы - пришлите пожалуйста ваши контакты мне в личку, чтобы я оперативно могла всех известить*

----------


## kazangi

Оксан, у тебя личка не работает, пишет ящик переполнен

----------


## kiara

Уже все почистила)))))) Смело пишите!

----------


## МаАрЛея

Вечер добрый! Вот я и удачно зарегистрировалась!!! Очень хотим поучаствовать в фото сете! Можем и в воскресенье в это))).

----------


## kiara

Добрый! Конечно удачно))) Мы рады всем. Всегда здорово, что слинги все больше уважают в городе.
Контакты от новичков получила, спасибо девочки.
Девчонки - как с образами дела идут? Фантазируется? 
Девчонки - полезные вещи, может кому пригодится - НАМОТКИ шарфов http://choosingwrap.livejournal.com/748826.html
В этом же сообществе несметное кол-во фотосетов с шарфами, куча хороших образов, кому актуально - посмотрите! 
Я так вдохновилась, что теперь жду Дидик листочки Гинго, Гекконов сине-зеленых, раздумываю о Лаванде Элевильской и жду предложение о ССК белом с шелком Эль-чисто на пару раз *читай на фотосет*, но потом же пригодится)))))))))) *Дай-то Боже!*
А так еще Дидик рыбки сине-зеленые, уже сложила в образ.
Ээээ, увлеклась я)))
*Девочки - есть предложение, собраться перед фотосетом в парке, в пятницу (если погода беее - то у меня в Леле) и помотать шарфы, шедро Олесей предоставленные!* Я тут уже освоила из новых для себя - "восьмерки", вот бьюсь над крестом Робина - красивая намотка (http://www.didymos.de/cgi-bin/didy.pl?ba_hs.htm ) вот эту еще (http://slingi-v-wkafu.livejournal.com/2234937.html ).

----------


## yakudza

мы болеем. на этой неделе точно не приедем, на следующей, надеюсь оклимаемся))
спасибо за ссылки! красиво!

----------


## МаАрЛея

У меня вопрос: "А слинги какие должны быть?" А то я как ежик в комплексах.У меня слинги простые. Без затей, так сказать. Такие пойдут, а то я переживаю. И еще наш папа  не против сняться с сынулей, если надо.

----------


## kiara

Девочки - в эти выхи 100% не будет съемки (а джаль...)
*Снимаем в понедельник - Манчо, уборку и что-нить еще, скорее всего спортклуб (но будет зависеть от договоренности с клубом).* 
Время и все подробности напишу завтра, прозвоню - или звоните вы мне!
Насчет слингов -  какие есть - такие и будем снимать)) Вообще можно взять на прокат те, что Олеся передала (1.Бархатцы - желто-оранжевый шарф со льном размер 6. дидимос. 2. Рыбки петрольные-золотые 7ка (длинный!) со льном тоже. дидимос.3. Радуга симфония - гирасол. размер 4 получился. - короткий шарф, радужный.4. Индио медь с кашемиром - 6ка. 5. Серая Япония Нати с шерстью 6ка. Плотный такой шарф. для тяжелый детей. )
Самое главное - чтобы был красивый гармоничный образ мамы и ребенка в этом слинге) По возможности, конечно. А вообще-мы ж это для удовольствия собственного, прежде всего, делаем! Не все ж маньяки слинги скупать для фотосета)))) *но какой хороший повод, однако) гыыыы) шарфиков прикупить)))*

----------


## kiara

*Катюшь* - выздоравливайте скорее!!! Здоровья вам всем крепчайшего!
* вирус ходит какой-то, мы с Ку тоже подцепили, я уже почти ок, а он ток сломался вчера*
*МаАрЛея* - +1 ваш папа попался в сети)

----------


## kiara

Кстати - образ папы сегодня нашла - ух, классно) Может что-то вдохновит кого-то http://choosingwrap.livejournal.com/2183621.html

----------


## МаАрЛея

ой!!! хи-хи!! а можно нашего так!!! у него и шляпа и очки и щетина джинсики с рубашечкой тож найдуться. а слинг синий найдем(у нас шарф сильно зеленый).

----------


## kazangi

Насть, точно, Аркадию пойдет такой образ! я вам свой дам синий)))

----------


## МаАрЛея

ура! со слингом нашлись!
спасибочки!

----------


## Амина

омамовский бирюза отлично подошел бы...

----------


## kiara

О-класс!  У нас будет слингостиль для папы!!!!! Кстати - можно петрольных рыб Дидика намотать, он как раз большой шарфик! А то такая красота лежит невостребованная *пока*, а шарф вполне такой и для папы!
Кстати, и снять можно на набережной, прям с парка спустимся, плюс ступеньки тоже есть - фактурные фото будут)

----------


## МаАрЛея

КОГДА ХОТЬ ПРИМЕРНЕНЬКО, НАМ ПАПУ С РАБОТОЙ СОРИЕНТИРОВАТЬ.
А ТО ОН В ОБНИНСКЕ РАБОТАЕТ.

----------


## Noireverte

МаАрЛея, пожалуйста, не пишите заглавными буквами. На форумах и в письменной речи это воспринимается как крик.

----------


## МаАрЛея

Приношу свои извинения!Так сказать за вопли))).

----------


## kiara

Вообще, снимать так сказать, плинер, будем в первых числах сентября - очевидно выходные.
Если в понедельник вам с папой удобно, то можно весь понедельник фотографа эксплуатировать) В понедельник нужно такие сцены отснять, пока есть солнце, т.е. до 5-6 часов .Если готовы и удобно - то давайте и договоримся!!!
*если меня срочно разыскать, узнать, поговорить, звоните на тел.Центра Монтессори (8953 312-93-99) - там я отвечаю сейчас)

----------


## kazangi

о! тогда может и Улю с Арсением заснимем в пн. в парке? я им шарфы завтра куплю, и звери с длинными ногами у меня имеются.

----------


## kiara

Давайте, конечно, попробуем)
Надо фотографа выловить)

----------


## lastochka

Мы в понедельник, увы, нет, а на выхи приедем. Съемка будет в субботу или воскр приблизительно?

----------


## kiara

Лен, конечно-как сможете. Съмка, скорее всего, будет в воскресенье, но я 100% уточню.
С этим днем города никого толком не отловить...

----------


## kiara

*Девочки!
Завтра с 12 снимаем Манчо  Татьяна+семья.
В 14:00 (плюс-минус) снимаем "уборку" Ирина+Васян.
После перемещаемся в парк - снимаем деток в слингах.
И там же снимаем слинго-папу МаАрЛеи!
Съемку в парке возможно делать, пока солнце хорошее, это до 18:30 где-то. Поэтому, если кто сможет завтра подойти на "прогулки" - приходите в парк в Образе))))*

----------


## Jazz

Объясните, пжл, для тех, кто "в танке" - во сколько приходить в парк на съемку "прогулки"?

----------


## kiara

Настюшь,  мы где-то в 15:00 собираемся отснять деток в слингах (Улю и Арсения), потом папу Арсения с малышом и т.д. - кто еще подойдет) То есть с 15:30 -16:00 где-то можно смело приходить, и подойти сразу к 15:00 и погулять там с нами пока) Я тоже собираюсь с Ку затесаться в съмки успеть)
Если что, звони мне с утра.
Девочки - тел. здесь есть выше, если что, чего - звоните, я сегодня на ногах с 6 утра буду)))) *гекконов* еду встречать с Украины))))

----------


## Амина

Девочки, а белого слинга ни у кого нет?

----------


## tinytanya

Марин, есть вот такой. белый с жирафами

----------


## polya

Всем привет!
Ну как отснялись?

Мы тут все разболелись, сопливые...( жалко, так. Очень хотелось поучаствовать.

----------


## Амина

Танюш, спасибо, на белый - отбой. Я опять передумала...))

Да, как отснялись? Что-то ЯНдекс не особо хорошую погоду на воскресенье обещает((

----------


## kiara

В контакте же первые фото)))) Посмотрите!
А отснялись отлично, усталииии) но вроде все довольны.

----------


## kiara

Девочки, *в воскресенье снимаемся ДО ОБЕДА, с 11 часов, закончить нужно в 14:20.* Если погода вооообче не шепчет, то перенесем на след. неделю на будни в хорошую погоду. В субботу точно определимся по факту погоды, но будьте наготове))

----------


## kiara

Ну что, погода не шепчет...Сниматься будем? *и всех победим, и всех победим))))*
У меня вопрос - подскажите, образ с Гекконами Макия - что надеть наверех, чтобы они выгоднее заиграли? Поспокойнее или наоборот-ярко-желтое что?

----------


## Jazz

Почему же не шепчет? Шепчет очень даже! У нас вТурынино даже дождя почти не было - чуть-чуть покапал. А сейчас вообще солнышко. В городе не так?
Будем сниматься, мы ради этого в деревню не поехали. Только мы завтра, скорее всего, немного опоздаем.

----------


## Амина

Главное мне юбку успеть сшить.....

----------


## kiara

В городе, Настюшь, был гадкий холодный ливень...
Ну что, будем сниматься назло погоде?))))
Надеюсь, нас не три человек будет?)))))

----------


## kiara

Итак, *завтра в 11 в парке, давайте на лавочках в центре.*

----------


## kiara

Я сегодня вообще выпала из времени, хотела сесть обзвонитьв сех((((((((((глянла - ё-моё, 22:30!
Девочки, кто подруг берет-(Маринты собиралась же) - свяжитесь с ними насчет завтра, ладно?

----------


## МаАрЛея

И я подойду(если можно).
)))

----------


## kiara

Конечно) НУЖНО!)

----------


## МаАрЛея

Казанджиков не будет, они уехали.

----------


## Амина

Холодно, блин(((

----------


## polya

Ну как? успешно?

----------


## Амина

Дааааа))) С нетерпением ждем фото)))

----------


## kiara

Погода нам не помеха!!!!
Думаю, что все хорошо отснялись)
Но еще будем снимать, не все были и погодка впереди должна быть хорошая, так что еще кто не успел - присоединяйтесь!!!!!!

----------


## Амина

Эх, ну когда же еще фотки будут? Так интересно)))

----------


## kiara

Мне тоже интересно)
Но фото не ждите быстро...мы и не отсняли еще все ведь!

----------


## kiara

Новые фото есть в альбоме)
Девочки и мальчики)
Есть такая тема - на след. неделе в один из будних дней в музее истории космонавтики мы отснимаем нас вместо "прогулок". Пока мы будем красиво и с удовольствием позировать Диме, Марина Глушенкова будет не менее красиво снимать об этом сюжет!
Точный день и время сообщим дополнительно (но точно в первую половину дня)

----------


## Веснушка

было бы здорово! мы с Гошаном за! главное, чтоб машинку мне починили))))))

----------


## kiara

Новые фото в альбоме!!!! От некоторых я просто плачу-столько нежности и теплоты))
Девочки, есть один нюанс *вчера открывшейся*, у некоторых участников уже более 10 фот, если они будут участвовать и в музейной съемке, то придется доплатить, эта съемка выходит за рамки нашего уговора с фотографом(((( вот с ужасом жду его "вердикт" о конечной цене...там уже работы на 20тыс.руб...это если брать его обычные расценки, нам он скидывает, конечно) Поэтому, (поймите правильно меня, я сразу написала, что компенсировать большую часть цены, как в прошлый раз, уже не смогу) - повторное участие для тех, у кого больше 5  фото,  будет стоит 400р сверху. 
По дням - это* либо среда, либо четверг, 15:00-15:30.*
Отпишитесь, пожалуйста, все, кто принял решение сниматься, чтобы рассчитать время съемки для музея.
+Я и Ку.

----------


## Амина

+я и Тим, очень надеюсь, что звезды встанут правильно...

----------


## kiara

Никто не будет против, если я нашу фотосессию выложу коллажем в ЖЖ в choosingwrap (сообществе любителей слинг-шарфов)?

----------


## Амина

Я не против, правда, моих фоток и нет еще)))))

----------


## kazangi

мы с Васей!
согласна доплатить, если у нас больше положенного получается
не против выложить фотки

----------


## MARY

Караул!
Тут оказывается события вовсю разворачиваются, а я не в теме)))))
Девочки, короче идея такая: в рамках пропаганды всего здорового, а также разумного-доброго-вечного сделать материал о фотосете в семейную программу. На целую программу - т.е. на 26 минут.
Что в них должно поместиться? Что философия ЕР в целом - и слинги,  в частности - помогают решить обычные проблемы большинства мам в первые месяцы жизни ре (сужается круг общения, нет времени на себя, никуда невозможно сходить и проч.).
Поэтому снимать предполагаем: а) непосредственно саму фотосессию в музее космонавтики б) прицельно семьи некоторых участников поподробнее, желательно тех, у которых детки поменьше.
Еще нам нужны будут гости студии. Диму Шишкова планирую позвать обязательно - правда, он еще об этом не знает, но, думаю, не откажет. И - ..... еще пока не знаю сама, думаю.
Ввиду всего вышеизложенного в музее космонавтики очень хочу видеть Катю, Ирину, Риту и, надеюсь,Олесю с малышами.
И, конечно, замечательных пап!
если кто придет всей
Это совсем было бы здорово.
Запись программы, кстати, будет происходить в НОВОЙ студии.
Есть негласное указание начальства: новый сезон в новой студии начать не с проблем, а только со всего самого лучшего.
Ведь мы этого достойны :Wink:

----------


## MARY

> Караул!
> 
> 
> И, конечно, замечательных пап!
> если кто придет всей
> Это совсем было бы здорово.


как все, думаю, догадались, хотелось сказать:всей семьей, с папой и подросшими детками

----------


## Амина

Но я со своей маленькой лошадкой все равно буду))))) Я даже двойное ребозо ради такого случая почти освоила!)))

----------


## МаАрЛея

Мы с Левой!
 Если нужно и папу озадачим с Сеней в придачу. 
Доплатим обязательно сколько необходимо (у нас там явный перебор)).

----------


## Веснушка

блин, время конечно не "наше", но постараемся быть!))))))

----------


## yakudza

мы тоже постараемся быть. папа наш тоже с удовольствием бы поучаствовал, но, конечно, во внерабочее время))
на парад собираемся всей семьей.

только мне абсолюто нечего надеть(( я на себе экономлю)) А из того, что есть, никаких "образов" не выходит. Постараюсь компенсировать нежностью глаз и улыбок)))))))))

----------


## yakudza

снимать будем в помещении? значит верхняя одежда не нужна (не фигурирует)?

----------


## kiara

Катюшь, не пойму-ты мне звонила ДО или ПОСЛЕ сообщения?)))
Снимаем в помещении музей) там тепло*наверно)))*
С лошадкой и я)))))Я тут Робин осваиваю)))красивый узел) 
Съемка очевидно будет в четверг. В 15:30, собираемся в 15:15 - НЕ ОПАЗДЫВАТЬ! Если что-я на связи. Звоните долго и упорно, я пока доберусь до телефона, у всех заканчивается терпение)))

----------


## Веснушка

если мы все же придем, Киар, ты обещала чудо-слингами поделиться, еще есть что нибудь?

----------


## kiara

Девочки!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Танцую вокруг компа!!!!!! Сейчас и вы запляшите)))
Домашний ребенок хочет нашу фотосессию со слингами!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ёоу!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!
Ура-ура))))))

----------


## kazangi

чуть не подавилась конфетой от такой новости!!! вот это даааааааа!!!

----------


## Амина

Ооооооооооо, ну мы вапще мегазвезды)))))))))))))))))

----------


## kiara

Так это еще не фсе))))))))
У нас будет персональный блог на сайте ДР, недельки через 2!!!! И нас приглашают в постоянные авторы заметок и фотосетов в ДР!!!
Каково,а?! 
Пляшу дальше, уже с бубном и почти уснувшем Ку)))))))))
пойду хоть спать полоожу))))

----------


## kazangi

вах... мне это снится, ущипните кто-нибудь))))))))))))

----------


## МаАрЛея

щип! щип!
Это, это, ...
Слов нет, так замечательно!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mamaRita

хотела не логиниться, а почитать и спать пойти, но не могу!!!!! Вот это, Оксан, прорыв!!!! Это ну... ну...ну просто ваще!... Нет, в общем, слов... 
В связи с чем готова проявить сознательность и вернуться к общественной жизни - в четверг буду. Или будем :Smile:  На что очень надеюсь (что у всей семьи проснется сознательность :Smile: )

----------


## Амина

Ооооооооооооо, у меня больше не осталось слов))))

----------


## yakudza

Класс! Поздравляю!!! 

Вот вам и тема/темы для встреч в Лёле))) - "запорожцы пишут письмо турецкому султану", то есть пост в блог))))

----------


## MARY

> Класс! Поздравляю!!! 
> 
> Вот вам и тема/темы для встреч в Лёле))) - "запорожцы пишут письмо турецкому султану", то есть пост в блог))))


хотела по привычке "лайкнуть", как в FB))))))
но нет соответствующей "лайки"

----------


## MARY

ну, конечно, к тем, кто с лошадками, - у меня отдельные вопросы)))))
я лишь о том, что домой припремся только к "малышам"
Ирина, Катя, еще кого может не знаю - добровольцы? или по списку????)))))

----------


## kazangi

мы согласные на все!

----------


## yakudza

пообщаемся, обсудим))) мы тоже открыты настолько, насколько позволяет наше положение)))

----------


## kiara

> хотела по привычке "лайкнуть", как в FB))))))
> но нет соответствующей "лайки"


Это "об чем спичЪ")))))))))))) Марин-ни слова не поняла)))))))))))

----------


## Амина

> Это "об чем спичЪ")))))))))))) Марин-ни слова не поняла)))))))))))


ППКС)))))))))

----------


## kazangi

про фейсбук это, там типа как в Контакте, можно отметить like, ну т.е. "мне нравится"

----------


## yakudza

Отлично отснимались! С нетерпением будем ждать фотографии))))))

----------


## kiara

Дааааааааа, да-да-да))) Очень здорово! На полном позитиве))))
Шикарный фотосет был!
Девчонки-молодцы!!! Такие красотки!
Диме-респект, отснимал все на отлично)

----------


## kazangi

все раскачались))) Дима тоже уже среди нас освоился))

----------


## Амина

ждем фотографии =) с нетерпением - это мягко сказано=)

----------


## polya

Девы, фото просто сказочные! Такие цвета - просто АХ!!! Молодчинки!

Жаль, что мы все проболели, прям все никак - ходит зараза покругу...(

----------


## Polixenia

Девочки, одна слингомамочка из ЖЖ-сообщества "Слингомамы всех стран!" загорелась идеей сделать слингомотиваторы. Подробнее можно прочитать тут: http://slingomamy.livejournal.com/62...252#t101138252

Ей нужны в хорошем качестве слингофоты. Может, поделитесь с ней фотографиями со своей сессии? Потому что идея, на самом деле, хорошая!

----------


## kiara

Ой, вряд ли ....Мы с ДР сотрудничаем теперь, они просят от Клуба эксклюзив на наши фотосеты...

----------


## Веснушка

да мне кажется, можно с фотографом-любителем каким нибудь договориться и отснять двадцаточку фот))

----------


## kiara

В четверг заберу все фото!
Готовим флешки))) Забирать можно с Монтессори (Лели), позвонив мне - я там не все время бываю. Если кто забыл 8953-312-93-99 или на мой. Еще городской подключим на днях 548-588.

----------


## yakudza

Класс!!! Четверг - то есть завтра?! Урра!

----------


## МаАрЛея

УРА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Веснушка

хачу-хачу-хачу!!!!))))))))))))))))

----------


## kiara

Да, четверг-это завтра)))

----------


## Амина

ой, неужели?)))) А вконтакте выложишь?) Или попробую мужа заслать))

----------


## tinytanya

вот здорово!! Оксана, мы на занятия флэшку захватим. надеюсь, мы тебя там перехватим.

----------


## kiara

Фото у меня, только я - никакая(((( Если завтра отживу чуток, то после 4-х подойду на Суворова, звоните)

----------


## Noireverte

> хотела по привычке "лайкнуть", как в FB))))))
> но нет соответствующей "лайки"


Теперь есть - слева вверху.

----------

